# ***URGENT*** fishy help needed



## giddyupalfie (31 March 2013)

Just come home from OH's house to get ready for work to find my fish upside down and gulping for air like a goodun. When he does attempt to swim he keeps rolling over to the left until he ends up upside down again.

He went a bit funny a few weeks back, developed a few black marks towards the back of his belly on his left hand side and couldn't swim properly. His belly also really bloated but more so on the left side.

I done a bit of research and I thought maybe he had swimbladder? So I done as it told me to on the net and he seemed back to his fishy little self after a day or two however the black marks still didn't disappear. 

Now I've found him like this and I've got to leave him for work in 30 mins so I need help ASAP please people!! He keeps wedging himself between the tank and the pump  he can get out if he wants to but clearly thinks he can't or simply doesn't want to. Maybe he's chosen his place to die.

I also have two other goldfish in the tank so should I seperate him from them? I don't think he has contaminted the water though cus they've both been fine the whole time the other was ill?


----------



## s4sugar (31 March 2013)

Quick 20-25% water change and repeat this as soon as you get back. Add a dechlorinator to the new water of course.


----------



## giddyupalfie (31 March 2013)

I will be home tomorrow morning about 6.30am, will that be okay?


----------



## s4sugar (31 March 2013)

ASAP & after 12 hours. Is this a new(ish) tank?


----------



## giddyupalfie (31 March 2013)

I've just done a 25% water change now. No, I've had these fish for over two years now and the tank even longer 

I got a feeling I'm going to be coming home to a dead fishy, he's not even making an effort to swim now. He's just bobbing about on his back. Still breathing though.


----------



## mollyblob (31 March 2013)

We used to have one like this who had intermittent swim bladder problems and would bob about upside down on the top every so often and get himself wedged in awkward places.  I used to give him an uncooked pea (take it out of the skin and break it up a bit so he can get his mouth round it)- I just got one out the freezer and warmed it in my hand first to defrost it. Always sorted him out.  No idea why, but it worked!!  

And there ends my fish knowledge


----------



## catxx (31 March 2013)

mollyblob said:



			We used to have one like this who had intermittent swim bladder problems and would bob about upside down on the top every so often and get himself wedged in awkward places.  I used to give him an uncooked pea (take it out of the skin and break it up a bit so he can get his mouth round it)- I just got one out the freezer and warmed it in my hand first to defrost it. Always sorted him out.  No idea why, but it worked!!  

And there ends my fish knowledge 

Click to expand...

Pea (and broccoli) are known fishy laxatives . I always recommend blanching first though to soften it. Boil the kettle, stick the water in a mug, stick the veg in the cup, leave for a few minutes, then pop out, wash in a cup of tank water to cool down and then see if the fish will take it.

Cloe - test your water, do a 30% water change. the black marks could indicate your tank is developing an ammonia problem, how long has it been running? Goldies need enormous tank sand even larger filters. Ammonia and poor water quality can trigger swimbladder disorders.


----------



## ilvpippa (3 April 2013)

Put in separate bowl & no food for 2 days, but feed peas! Mine get this if my mums been feeding them, eating too much effects the buoyancy aid hence them rolling over.


----------



## catxx (3 April 2013)

ilvpippa said:



			Put in separate bowl & no food for 2 days, but feed peas! Mine get this if my mums been feeding them, eating too much effects the buoyancy aid hence them rolling over.
		
Click to expand...

No bowl - fully filtered and cycled tanks only  glass bowls are for flowers, not fish!

If they are overfed this can cause gut impaction which puts pressure on their swimbladder. There is no reason to separate the fish from the others and cause extra stress. 

Goldfish don't have a stomach, just a long modified intestine, so if a blockage occurs it can be serious. Cooked de-shelled pea and broccoli can both act as a laxative to help move things along.

It also will do the fish no harm to starve them once a week. No food all day. We over feed our pet fish!


----------



## giddyupalfie (4 April 2013)

Would there be any reason as to why it's only one fish out of the three that seems to get it? Is he just more greedy than the other two? Lol


----------



## catxx (4 April 2013)

cloe1993 said:



			Would there be any reason as to why it's only one fish out of the three that seems to get it? Is he just more greedy than the other two? Lol
		
Click to expand...

Goldfish are farmed on a HUGE HUGE scale for the pet trade. It could be that his insides aren't as healthy as the other two, so when he stuffs his little face he gets extra pressure on his swimbladder and goes belly up.


----------



## giddyupalfie (5 April 2013)

catxx said:



			Goldfish are farmed on a HUGE HUGE scale for the pet trade. It could be that his insides aren't as healthy as the other two, so when he stuffs his little face he gets extra pressure on his swimbladder and goes belly up.
		
Click to expand...

He must take after me. As soon as I've eaten a big dinner all I want to do is have a lie down 

But on a serious note - he seems to be on the mend now... until the next time 

Thank you for everyones advice.


----------

